# Green horn from Florida



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

Hi everyone, I am a newbie from Florida. I am working on my first official haunt this year. It would be great to find people to share my passion. So far my friends think I have lost it. I am dabbling in Pnuematics, theater, electronics, paint/design, and prop building to name a few. Its all a bit overwhelming at times but a lot of fun. I am a stickler for realism which makes this even more difficult. Anybody out there that wants to hook up and help or share ideas just drop me a line.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You found a great place here, glad to have you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Pale!


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Welcome Pale one!


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

We all share your passion so feel free to be yourself. Greetings and welcome to a great forum.


----------



## MotelSixx (Sep 27, 2008)

you definitely came to the right place. welcome!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Palehorse.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Palehorse said:


> Hi everyone, I am a newbie from Florida. I am working on my first official haunt this year. It would be great to find people to share my passion. So far my friends think I have lost it. I am dabbling in Pnuematics, theater, electronics, paint/design, and prop building to name a few. Its all a bit overwhelming at times but a lot of fun. I am a stickler for realism which makes this even more difficult. Anybody out there that wants to hook up and help or share ideas just drop me a line.


Welcome...I feel your pain on the realism aspect and it does make it difficult.

While setting up second year haunt I decided that I'd no longer use a solid black wall unless it was necessary for the scene. :googly:

Try not to sweat it to much and remember that we're our own worst critics. We do it for the public and the majority of them appreciate your efforts even if you're not completely satisfied with the end product.

What are your plans for this years haunt?


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! you'll fit in here nicely!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## Decrepit Desecr8shun (Aug 10, 2009)

...if ya wanna ride? Just ride tha white horse! (oops,may have just gave away my age!) Welcome my 4 legged friend,your definetely on the right track now! I'm in Tallahassee,where are you located?


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Me too I like realism until the tots blow past 16hours of work in 3/4 of a second!!
Just be sure to have fun always and remember low light is your friend!
Welcome Aboard!
Hope you have a Sinister Season!!


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*my plans??*



joker said:


> Welcome...I feel your pain on the realism aspect and it does make it difficult.
> 
> While setting up second year haunt I decided that I'd no longer use a solid black wall unless it was necessary for the scene. :googly:
> 
> ...


I am working on a Mausoleum in my backyard, I had this stone composite fence put in as well as some faux Iron Gates. Perfect for a cemetary. I have an extensive graveyard scene leading up to the entrance but the biggest thing for me is to make it look like it could be a real crypt. The layout is 12X28, complete with real coffins and a few pnuematics with maybe a couple of actors. Most of it will be automated.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

*location location location*



Decrepit Desecr8shun said:


> ...if ya wanna ride? Just ride tha white horse! (oops,may have just gave away my age!) Welcome my 4 legged friend,your definetely on the right track now! I'm in Tallahassee,where are you located?


I am just southwest of Orlando by about a half hour. A little hole called Auburndale


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi Palehorse. I too live in a hole, and only come out after dark.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Hello PaleHorse,
Welcome to the forum. We are all here to hook up and share ideas, so jump in and ask away. We all love giving advice and ideas. But we also look forward to seeing and hearing what you have done so we can steal....errrrr, borrow your ideas too. 

I am on the other side of Florida in Pensacola. Some folks call it eastern AL. LOL But I love it.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Palehorse. You should talk to Ghostess and see about joining up with the Florida Make and Take group.


----------



## Palehorse (Aug 5, 2009)

holy crap I just realized that I had a message on this post....duh. I am from Auburndale, FL


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

LOL! I got confused when I saw the date up at the top.

Anyway...welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome


----------



## Creep Cringle (Jun 23, 2009)

Never too late for another welcome so...... Welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome - we are all here to share!
I too like attention to detail but remember when to say when so you save your sanity!


----------

